# Looking for a Thread with Pictures of Grills and Smokers



## Andy M. (May 18, 2005)

Within the past week (I think) I read a thread where someone had posted photos of several different grills and smokers.  I searched and couldn't find it.  Can anyone help?


----------



## GB (May 19, 2005)

I looked, but couldn't find anything Andy. I found a few things under the BBQ forums, but not exactly what you were describing.


----------



## texasgirl (May 19, 2005)

Andy, I found this thread that has a link to a website with different smokers and stuff. It's all I could find though.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=653&highlight=pictures


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, you guys.  I'll keep looking.


----------

